# Last thing YOU atee..



## Melissa.Feb12

As the title says, whats the last thing you ate?
Right now im eating Homemade Banana Bread <3 I put butter on it and sprinkled sugar and microwaved it for 60 seconds. its sooo goood! 
you???:flower:


----------



## cabbagebaby

cake :D


----------



## lov3hat3

Potatoe Wedges and 10 Onion rings :haha:


----------



## bbyno1

6 penguins lol


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

bbyno1 said:


> 6 penguins lol

whats that?


----------



## stephx

Just had pizza with pasta and sauce :) bout to drag myself downstairs to get some aussie crunch! :D x


----------



## bbyno1

They are chocolate biscuit bar lol


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

bbyno1 said:


> They are chocolate biscuit bar lol

ill have to look it up!


----------



## moondrops

lmao i bet you was like penguins!? i just had fish pie, brocolli and peas i am soo full now x


----------



## Thaynes

Pretzel M&M


----------



## krys

The last thing I ate was a biscuit, last night. I am sooooo hungry!!!!!!


----------



## stephx

Omg go eat! X


----------



## krys

stephx said:


> Omg go eat! X

Lol I'm trying to wait until OH wakes up so I can make him take me to lunch ;)


----------



## lov3hat3

krys said:


> stephx said:
> 
> 
> Omg go eat! X
> 
> Lol I'm trying to wait until OH wakes up so I can make him take me to lunch ;)Click to expand...

good thinkingg :thumbup:


----------



## wishuwerehere

Bbqed sausage and a pint of cider - today is my engagement party! :D


----------



## stephx

^^ aww congratulations!!!! X


----------



## Burchy314

A Fruit Roll Up. And I will be eating crabs in about an hour.


----------



## Bexxx

I'm eating a bag of Doritos atm, yummmm :)
Before that it was a bean burger and chips...I'm so unhealthy lol


----------



## bbyno1

wishuwerehere said:


> Bbqed sausage and a pint of cider - today is my engagement party! :D

Congratulations:dance:


----------



## ~RedLily~

Bagel and cream cheese


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Ham subway with chillie cheese lettuce + peppers with hot chilli sauce yum!!

waiting for my chinese now :p 

fat cow right? :haha:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Burchy314 said:


> A Fruit Roll Up. And I will be eating crabs in about an hour.

whats a fruit rollup?


----------



## Rhio92

Terry's Chocolate orange :happydance:


----------



## bbyno1

rollup makes me think of the rollups like cigerettes lol.
Im having a tea now with 2 slices of toast with pickle on!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

bbyno1 said:


> rollup makes me think of the rollups like cigerettes lol.
> Im having a tea now with 2 slices of toast with pickle on!

i agree


----------



## Leah_xx

Im about to eat:
Bake potatos 
and meat loaf 
Yummyyy :]


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

:thumbup:fruit roll ups
 



Attached Files:







Fruit-Rollup-candy-75320_210_265.jpg
File size: 51.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## thedog

Rhio92 said:


> Terry's Chocolate orange :happydance:


The same, except mine are tesco branded ones :haha: :blush:


----------



## Burchy314

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> :thumbup:fruit roll ups

Haha thank you for replying. It is yummy goodness.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

im eating chilli and a bun :)


----------



## 112110

I had a crispy chicken salad from Friendlys :munch:


----------



## x__amour

KFC, yummm! :D


----------



## abbSTAR

I had the new mcdonalds BCO earlier sooo yummy!

Last thing I ate was winegums, as you can see I'm super healthy :haha:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

bco?


----------



## x__amour

Bacon, chicken, onion? :shrug:


----------



## Hotbump

hmm pico de gallo and smoked sausages :D but i dont think that is going to be the last thing I will eat :haha:


----------



## x__amour

LOL... Anytime I read or head "pico de gallo" I immediately think of that Wendy's commercial where they say, "PICO DE GALLO" over and over again. :lol:


----------



## Hotbump

I havent seen that commercial! :)


----------



## AriannasMama

Chips and french onion dip. mmmmm


----------



## tasha41

4 mcnuggets! lol


----------



## abbSTAR

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> bco?

Yeah, bacon chicken onion it's a new thing for the summer or you can have a toritzo (sp?) one their super super yummy!


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Last thing i ate was last night lol! cod, jacket potato and brocili haha x


----------



## Shannyxox

Weetabix bites, the one with raisins in. xx


----------



## bbyno1

Bacon sandwhich,chips & chocolate animal biscuites


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Chips b4 bed :/xx


----------



## Burchy314

French bread


----------



## moondrops

oh i love weetabix bites, the chocolate chip ones though.. i've just had a clementine, i've ate a whole massive swiss roll to myself today though i felt as sick as a pig :o


----------



## sarah0108

willy


----------



## lily123

vagina


----------



## 112110

chili


----------



## Nervousmomtob

Bacon lettuce and tomato samwhich 
:) yummy


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Homemade chicken and pepper pizza yummmmm!


----------



## lucy_x

pizza from the takeaway!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

raviolli!


----------



## Lucy22

An apple nutrigrain bar, it wasn't even that nice :nope:


----------



## lauram_92

Urr.. A sweetie I stole my Grannys fridge :blush:


----------



## AriannasMama

Just a plain old cold cut sandwich lol.


----------



## annawrigley

lauram_92 said:


> Urr.. A sweetie I stole my Grannys fridge :blush:

Sweets in the fridge? :saywhat:


----------



## bbyno1

Im eating two crumpets now:D


----------



## Bexxx

I really fancy a toastie but I know Isla will wake up as soon as I start to make it, she has a knack for that, so it's dried cranberries...yum :haha:


----------



## stephx

Gummy bears :D :D


----------



## lauram_92

annawrigley said:


> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> Urr.. A sweetie I stole my Grannys fridge :blush:
> 
> Sweets in the fridge? :saywhat:Click to expand...

She had a stroke in January and I keep finding things in the craziest of places.. I found peaches in the freezer the other day.. :dohh: It was like a chewy sweetie. Just made it so much harder to eat!


----------



## Leah_xx

I had scallop potatos for lunch!


----------



## Shannyxox

For my tea I had fish salad! x


----------



## mayb_baby

A slice of Pizza:blush:


----------



## Ashbwin

Beaver nuggets


----------



## 112110

Pizza!


----------



## Srrme

A huge chocolate chip cookie.


----------



## Strawberrymum

lauram_92 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> Urr.. A sweetie I stole my Grannys fridge :blush:
> 
> Sweets in the fridge? :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> She had a stroke in January and I keep finding things in the craziest of places.. I found peaches in the freezer the other day.. :dohh: It was like a chewy sweetie. Just made it so much harder to eat!Click to expand...

We keep our sweets in the fridge so the ants don't get them :)


----------



## tasha41

Pizza!

And I keep candy/choc in the fridge to keep them from melting if it's hot, to prevent mice etc


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Subwayy x


----------



## stephx

Ham sandwich and 2 chocolate donuts x


----------



## bbyno1

Bacon sandwhich.

All i can face is crisps,biscuites,chocolate,and bready things like sandwhich,bagels,toast,crumpets etc :/


----------



## 112110

more pizza :dohh:


----------



## bbyno1

Um..chocolate eclairs and rolo's


----------



## wishuwerehere

Raisins that Issy is feeding me :D


----------



## EllaAndLyla

hot dogs and ice poles :D :D and had a cornetto early too! x


----------



## kandbumpx

Nandos crisps! - Yum :)


----------



## mayb_baby

Boiled Rice


----------



## cabbagebaby

burger king :)


----------



## rainbows_x

Pizza!


----------



## AriannasMama

Chicken, broccoli, and rice casserole :)


----------



## 112110

Chili dog and fries!


----------



## Natasha2605

Homemade cheeseburgers!


----------



## mayb_baby

rice noodles with grilled chicken breast and soy sauce


----------



## abbSTAR

Cauliflower cheeeeeseeee om nom nom!


----------



## 112110

Cheeseburger, I'm so healthy :coffee:


----------



## annawrigley

Smiley faces :D


----------



## AriannasMama

A brownie, well, sort of, Arianna threw a fit about not getting any, so we shared it, then she threw it on the ground...


----------



## cabbagebaby

pork scratchings :)


----------



## 112110

pizza :dohh:


----------



## x__amour

Olive Garden, omnomnomnomnom.


----------



## mayb_baby

toast


----------



## 112110

cheeseburger.


----------



## mayb_baby

More Toast I need to do shopping :dohh:


----------



## cabbagebaby

curry :)


----------



## x__amour

Chocolate cream Oreos. :munch:


----------



## 112110

hotdog & fries


----------



## lauram_92

Toast & pineapple juice!


----------



## Shannyxox

A summer fruits Alpen bar :)!
Going for a meal later at Frankie's and Bennies for my birthday tomorrow.. Gonna have a spaghetti bolognese I think.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## mayb_baby

Boiled rice with Low fat curry sauce and grilled chicken


----------



## 112110

Life cereal.


----------



## Leah_xx

Amish breakfast casserole and chips


----------



## _laura

Egg fried noodles with tonnes of soy sauce (fried with the 1 cal spray)


----------



## mayb_baby

^^
I use that :D


----------



## Bexxx

Piece an chips, yeah, I'm healthy.


----------



## bbyno1

Garlic bread with melted cheese


----------



## cabbagebaby

chicken wings :)


----------



## _laura

mayb_baby said:


> ^^
> I use that :D

I use it for everything!
I was fed up of scott dousing everything in half a cup of oil. so I took a stand :haha:


----------



## mayb_baby

slimming world recommended it and I have never looked back


----------



## 112110

Burger King.


----------



## AirForceWife7

Some baked beans & breaded chicken .. yummm!


----------



## mayb_baby

ham subway at 1pm its now 1.27am and well i drank instead


----------



## x__amour

A delicious cupcake, mmm.


----------



## JadeBaby75

pasta and cheesecake from OG!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Lyzz, Eff yourself kay? you eat Yummy food , and your skinnier than my leg.:growlmad:](*,)

-ChocolateBar! And milk! mmm:)


----------



## lauram_92

Bacon roll!


----------



## EllaAndLyla

last nights dinner.. again!! 
I had chicken and bacon in a creamy sauce with penne pasta and peas :D x


----------



## 112110

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> Lyzz, Eff yourself kay? you eat Yummy food , and your skinnier than my leg.:growlmad:](*,)
> 
> -ChocolateBar! And milk! mmm:)

:sad1: I'm a fucking slob, but I love you! You're beautiful!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

i love you too :hugs:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Currently eating potato waffles and fried eggs :D x


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Lunchables!


----------



## bbyno1

Cadburys chocolate orange


----------



## 112110

My Mom made like grilled cheese cheeseburgers


----------



## vinteenage

Broccoli, rice and soy sauce.


----------



## lauram_92

White pudding. :D


----------



## wishuwerehere

Baked potatoes with chilli :)


----------



## abbSTAR

Home made, White chocolate & vanilla pod cheesecake! Sooooooooooo gooood!!


----------



## rainbows_x

Cheesey chips, I'm starving but no food and the shops closed :(


----------



## MissMamma

noodles stir fry veg and sweet chilli sauce...nom


----------



## bbyno1

Frazzles


----------



## MissMamma

omg you just ate frazzles! i was just writing about frazzles! i LOVE those sexy little crisps :haha:


----------



## mayb_baby

Grilled chicken


----------



## 112110

McDonald's :blush:


----------



## annawrigley

Lyzz your diet is amazing


----------



## sarah0108

ummmm... I actually can't remember :shrug:


----------



## annawrigley

Noah fed me half of his soggy crumpet, mmmmmmm


----------



## sarah0108

NOM!!

i had a few mini cheddars earlier.. thats it :dohh:


----------



## Lauraxamy

An apple ;)

I'm wanting doritos though and the caramel chocolate bar thats on the side is calling my name


----------



## 112110

annawrigley said:


> Lyzz your diet is amazing

:smug: right? 'tis all we have but nomnom :munch: cheese crackers.


----------



## wishuwerehere

Hash browns with cheese on :blush:

Also Issy likes to feed me her food, but only if it's been thoroughly licked, sucked and soggified first!


----------



## bbyno1

Chocoate croisantte


----------



## AriannasMama

Portillos Italian Beef and fries...mmmm


----------



## Bexxx

Fajitas, mmm


----------



## lauram_92

Bexxx said:


> Fajitas, mmm

Hate. Hate. Hate. Actually HATE them!


----------



## x__amour

lauram_92 said:


> Bexxx said:
> 
> 
> Fajitas, mmm
> 
> Hate. Hate. Hate. Actually HATE them!Click to expand...

Never had them! :lol:


----------



## Bexxx

:o
I loveee them, have them at least once a week :lol:


----------



## lulusdance

gazpacho and bread x


----------



## sarah0108

homemade chilli


----------



## mayb_baby

Grilled chicken, egg noodles and Soy sauce


----------



## wishuwerehere

lauram_92 said:


> Bexxx said:
> 
> 
> Fajitas, mmm
> 
> Hate. Hate. Hate. Actually HATE them!Click to expand...

Well if anyone ever offers you fajitas, send them my way! Nom.

I just had a rolo mousse, which my OH bought me on his way home :)


----------



## _laura

I had rice with beans, bacon and veggie sausages with chopped tomatoes for dinner :D
Max ate all of his and stole some of mine too!


----------



## mayb_baby

more grilled chicken with noodles and soy


----------



## smatheson

a ding dong


----------



## Leah_xx

im eating pop corn with can spray cheese


----------



## Mii

mcdonalds :blush:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

a ding dong?!??! Whats that?! LOL


Mcdonalds !


----------



## 112110

Sonic foot long coney + tots + cherry slushie :munch:


----------



## bbyno1

A Time out


----------



## Bexxx

Porridge...I ran out of Coco Pops :cry:


----------



## _laura

mayb_baby said:


> more grilled chicken with noodles and soy

If I could I would only ever eat that.


----------



## _laura

There's no breakfast food in the house (except Maxs fruit pots or weetabix), so a skinny hot chocolate.


----------



## bbyno1

Cheese pizza with salad


----------



## lauram_92

Oreos :thumbup:


----------



## AriannasMama

I'm about to have more chips and salsa :dohh:


----------



## 112110

Ravioli


----------



## cabbagebaby

pork scratchings :)


----------



## bbyno1

Battered sasuage and chips from the chippyy


----------



## Lauraxamy

Home made curry, nom!


----------



## kandbumpx

NACHOS! Yummm!


----------



## Bexxx

Caramelised onion and balsamic vinegar sensations, nom nom nom.
I stocked up on loads as the were only 70p!


----------



## emyandpotato

A glass of ice cubes :haha: 

But actual food... half a cucumber and some bread.


----------



## kandbumpx

Bexxx said:


> Caramelised onion and balsamic vinegar sensations, nom nom nom.
> I stocked up on loads as the were only 70p!

:haha:.. I got a few bags too... Tesco? :haha:


----------



## abbSTAR

Weetabix with a shape yogurt and raspberries :flow:


----------



## Bexxx

kandbumpx said:


> :haha:.. I got a few bags too... Tesco? :haha:

Yup! :thumbup:


----------



## 112110

Slim Jim numnum


----------



## Leah_xx

Buffalo chicken log :haha:


----------



## AriannasMama

Lasagna. Mmmmm.


----------



## youngmummy94

Mmmm. Spinach and cheese triangles :thumbup:


----------



## Bexxx

Just had a mahoosive bowl of coco pops.


----------



## Melibu90

I'm having jelly with squirty cream for breakfast :blush:


----------



## KaceysMummy

I just had toast - jam on one, cheese on the other, yummy! x


----------



## divershona

i just had two brioche rolls with jam now im going to have some pringles :D


----------



## lauram_92

Bread and butter :)


----------



## divershona

Laura im feeling like you're stalking me!!!!!


----------



## 10.11.12

Homemade alphabet soup :thumbup:


----------



## vaniilla

baked Camembert with herbs & spicy veg soup :flower:


----------



## 112110

Skittles.


----------



## 17thy

frozen pizza with kalamata olives and sweet tea <3


----------



## rainbows_x

Jacket potato with cheese & spaghetti.


----------



## Melibu90

Popcorn. Im having a very unhealthy day today :haha:


----------



## lizardbreath

A begal on the 26th I have strep and can't eat all of you are making me so hungie.


----------



## ONoez2010

A bag of Dylan's candy bar :x


----------



## AirForceWife7

Chips Ahoy :D 

:munch: So delicious.


----------



## 112110

Snyders Honey Mustard & onion pretzel pieces yum


----------



## HellBunny

Jacket potato and cheese


----------



## Hotbump

What was suppose to be my sister's christmas present but I ate it. lol Will have to go buy here something now, since tomorrow I'm going to her house to pick up the presents for my boys :haha:


----------



## we can't wait

Pancakes. Mostly because I wanted to make something with my new griddle. :blush:


----------



## AriannasMama

Sandwich from subway. Mmmm.


----------



## 112110

112110 said:


> Snyders Honey Mustard & onion pretzel pieces yum

round 2:munch:


----------



## Becca xo

*A lunchable thing I know they are meant for children but I LOVE them & a massive packet of fruit salad & a cheeky eclair <- did attempt to be healthy with the fruit salad though *


----------



## rainbows_x

Ferrero Rocher :)


----------



## Melibu90

I wish i was american you guys have much better food than us :growlmad:


----------



## MrsEngland

WSS^^^!

Last thing i ate was an after eight.


----------



## Harli

French Bread Pizza


----------



## 112110

112110 said:


> 112110 said:
> 
> 
> Snyders Honey Mustard & onion pretzel pieces yum
> 
> round 2:munch:Click to expand...

round 3. life fail.


----------



## youngmummy94

Cheese and tomato omelette.


----------



## 10.11.12

Mango-raspberry homemade popsicle. Love my zoku maker :thumbup: harvested the raspberries myself this summer.


----------



## Jemma0717

String Cheeeeese :D


----------



## Leah_xx

Cake pops


----------



## Jellyt

A chocolate honeycomb biscuit :)


----------



## mayb_baby

Cottage Pie (home-made by me :smug:)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

kinder egg :)


----------



## Jemma0717

The NEW frosted toast crunch - instead of cinnamon toast crunch. It's good!


----------



## JadeBaby75

6 oreos and milk!


----------



## AriannasMama

Toast.


----------



## Rhio92

Crackers from the christmas selection box. I like the hovis ones :haha:


----------



## we can't wait

A meatless taco last night.


----------



## rainbows_x

Cheese & ham omlette yesterday. Cooking a masive pizza now though!


----------



## bbyno1

Chocolate fingers


----------



## Bexxx

300g bag of pistachios :lol:


----------



## Melibu90

Nothing apart from minstrels today :dohh: waiting for OH to get in from work for a chinese :)
So on the wine for now :haha:


----------



## abbSTAR

I want a Chinese :brat:


----------



## bbyno1

Chicken burger,chips and a coke. Then a chocolate cake


----------



## AriannasMama

chocolate :)


----------



## Harli

Roast Beef, Potatoes, and Carrots.


----------



## HellBunny

Coco Pops cereal bar


----------



## MrsEngland

A strawberry quality street and cherry coke (my addiction at the minute!)


----------



## mayb_baby

Chicken and Rice


----------



## Melibu90

chicken fajitas earlier i keep looking at food threads its giving me te munchies so much more :dohh:


----------



## bbyno1

Vindaloo curry and cadbury festive friends choc biscuites


----------



## annawrigley

Bran Flakes <3


----------



## HellBunny

Philadelphia on toast!


----------



## rainbows_x

Doritos.


----------



## 112110

McDonalds.


----------



## ONoez2010

Chicken ramen


----------



## MrsEngland

Marmite on toast


----------



## Jellyt

Mmm marmite. I just had vegetable soup.


----------



## bbyno1

Coco pops.
Now making jam on toast


----------



## lauram_92

annawrigley said:


> Bran Flakes <3

No tuna? :shock:

I just ate pringles, chocolate fingers, a roll and half a sausage roll.. :dohh:


----------



## Rhio92

A packet of chocolate fingers


----------



## Melibu90

Tomato pasta


----------



## bbyno1

Cadburys cake (one that goes in microwave with melted choclate)


----------



## MrsEngland

bbq beef sandwich


----------



## AirForceWife7

Haven't eaten yet today :(


----------



## AriannasMama

2 of Arianna's chicken nuggets :haha: We are going out for an early dinner for my brother's birthday so I want to save room.


----------



## bbyno1

Frosties then cookies with a tea.
Got the right munchies lately!


----------



## MrsEngland

pasta bake and apple juice


----------



## 112110

Slim jim


----------



## MrsEngland

Peguin biscuit


----------



## vinteenage

Pork chop, Brussels sprouts, broccoli.


----------



## mayb_baby

Grilled steak and peppers


----------



## Mellie1988

Nandos, nom nom!


----------



## youngmummy94

Grapes.


----------



## HellBunny

Bombay bad boy pot noodle!


----------



## 112110

sketti


----------



## LittleBoo

Ahmm... quorn crispy chicken thing, babycorn and peppers fried in philadelphia.


----------



## Harli

I had a peppermint milkshake. :flower:


----------



## mayb_baby

Roast Chicken, Steamed veg, boiled potatoes


----------



## newmommy23

I'm eating chinese food right now :x


----------



## Leah_xx

I'm eating salsa & chips right now.


----------



## MrsEngland

I'm drinking a chocolate protein shake right now :)


----------



## Mellie1988

Crumpets!


----------



## youngmummy94

Massaman Curry.


----------



## cammy

fried rice....wasnt very good :(


----------



## sarah0108

I have only had two cups of tea today :dohh:


----------



## Lilys mummy

I've just eaten pasta :)


----------



## MrsEngland

Chocolate and raspberry marshmellows and still fanta.


----------



## HellBunny

Doritos, think i will start gaining soon :rofl:


----------



## MrsEngland

Spaghetti


----------



## we can't wait

I had a handful of goldfish.


----------



## AriannasMama

natural cheeto's puffs white cheddar. 

they aren't as good as the neon orange ones haha.


----------



## HellBunny

Doritos Jalapeno


----------



## mayb_baby

Half a doner kebab :cry:


----------



## MrsEngland

English muffin


----------



## lauram_92

Chips & chicken pie.


----------



## Lilys mummy

a rusk


----------



## MrsEngland

Lilys mummy said:


> a rusk

Haha my husbands likes rusk don't understand it myself :shrug:


----------



## lauram_92

Lilys mummy said:


> a rusk

:rofl: I tried Olivers the other day, they taste like nothing!


----------



## Melibu90

I love rusks :haha: gutted cameron doesnt like them :(


----------



## 112110

What's a rusk?


----------



## Bexxx

Nachos, OMG yum.


----------



## rainbows_x

Dominos cookies.


----------



## MrsEngland

Rusk is like a biscuit thing for kids, its like super dissolvable lol.

Chicken soup.


----------



## HellBunny

Congrats ^^ :D


Chili heatwave doritos lol


----------



## vinteenage

Caramel yogurt.


----------



## KaceysMummy

Cheese and Pickle sandwich :)


----------



## cammy

watermelon :)


----------



## vaniilla

snack a jacks :haha:


----------



## MrsEngland

Fish and chips which made me feel so queasy :dohh:


----------



## cammy

bread. we have no food in the house so I just ate a piece of bread


----------



## vinteenage

Caramel yogurt.

Soon, red velvet icecream.


----------



## ONoez2010

Caprisun fruit punch


----------



## purple_kiwi

pizza :pizza: and soon cake


----------



## we can't wait

I had some icecream. :D


----------



## MrsEngland

Half a special k bar


----------



## Natasha2605

Just finishin a chicken and mushroom pot noodle for lunch...mmm


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## Rhio92

Biscuits. I don't even like biscuits :dohh:


----------



## HellBunny

jacket spud n tuna ;)


----------



## Melibu90

A tiny bit cookie dough ice cream i need to just have 2 spoonfuls or so to stop eating the whole tub :haha:


----------



## moondrops

I wish I could have a tiny bit and just stop but I had half a big bar of chocolate lol! It will never happen x


----------



## Melibu90

I have recently started to snack more, but a lot less. Like i love chicken sensations but i will have about 3 crisps just to get the taste rather than the whole packet, its bloody hard though :haha:


----------



## bbyno1

A Mars bar which seems to of given me heartburn


----------



## emyandpotato

I just my 4am breakfast of Spaghetti Hoops


----------



## Natasha2605

Chocolate Weetos Cereal :)


----------



## divershona

a kit kat, im about to go and make boiled egg sandwiches though :)


----------



## bbyno1

Chicken and a jacket potato and milka with nuts


----------



## 17thy

Um... macaroni and cheese.


----------



## AriannasMama

A piece of cereal that Arianna forced down my throat lol.


----------



## Melibu90

The pineapple stick lolly things from asda yum :)


----------



## bbyno1

Wispa and cuppa tea:)


----------



## vinteenage

Blood orange yogurt.


----------



## Jellyt

Jacket potato with cheese and beans!


----------



## leoniebabey

ham and mushroom chicken melt with mash and sweetcorn


----------



## lauram_92

Cake :yipee:


----------



## Jellyt

Yay for cake! I have no cake :(.
I just had veggie curry!


----------



## emmylou92

I swear i eat tonnes compaired to you ladys.

2 slices of toast, half a tin of soup with bread, a philli and chcumber sandwich, packet of crisps, tuna egg and chips with two slices of bread, then a 'the purple one' quality street bar. Now im thinking about what els i can eat!


----------



## we can't wait

I had a turkey, swiss, and western mayo sandwich on wheat. mmmm. :)


----------



## 17thy

Last thing I ate.... grilled cheese sandwich!


----------



## bbyno1

Massive bag of minstels


----------



## mayb_baby

toast


----------



## stephx

Brownies :) I baked 8 today... I only have 4 left :dohh:


----------



## bbyno1

Some of Aliyah's rice lol


----------



## emmylou92

Dairy milk caramel and plain the big bars.

My mumsent them in the post with Hollies birthday cards.


----------



## x__amour

Baked meaty pasta, mmmm. So good. :munch:


----------



## bbyno1

Choc biscuites with a tea.
TONIGHT GETTING DOMINOES PIZZA,AHH:D


----------



## lauram_92

bbyno1 said:


> Choc biscuites with a tea.
> TONIGHT GETTING DOMINOES PIZZA,AHH:D

I've never had a dominoes :(


----------



## Jellyt

bbyno1 said:


> Choc biscuites with a tea.
> TONIGHT GETTING DOMINOES PIZZA,AHH:D

Jealous!


----------



## Jellyt

Cheesey tortellini. Yumm


----------



## bbyno1

Noo way!
How comes?Domino's do the BEST pizza ever! Waiting for it to arrivee


----------



## 112110

Wine gummies, kinder chocolates yum foreign canides.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## HellBunny

Cheese string


----------



## AriannasMama

Grilled cheese made on biscuits.

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_7vfaa71O1aM/SKWPjfWR-6I/AAAAAAAABoU/f3Zdy3JIQOs/s400/cheese1.jpg


----------



## x__amour

vinteenage said:


> You guys must not have good pizza places in the UK, because Domino's s pretty shitty compared to most places here!

I hate Domino's! Especially after they changed their recipe! I used to be able to tolerate it before but not now! :sick:

I like Pizza Hut and Papa Johns. :D


----------



## Hotbump

Candy! :haha:


----------



## 112110

White chocolate covered, with peppermint, pretzels. :shock: YUM


----------



## x__amour

Popcorn. :munch:


----------



## Jellyt

x__amour said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> You guys must not have good pizza places in the UK, because Domino's s pretty shitty compared to most places here!
> 
> I hate Domino's! Especially after they changed their recipe! I used to be able to tolerate it before but not now! :sick:
> 
> I like Pizza Hut and Papa Johns. :DClick to expand...

Ooooh yeah, Papa Johns!


----------



## sarah0108

Last thing i ate was a mouthful of pasta at 2am this morning :dohh:


----------



## mayb_baby

sarah0108 said:


> Last thing i ate was a mouthful of pasta at 2am this morning :dohh:

Have you ate since babe?

Chicken and herb light super noodles:haha:


----------



## bbyno1

Mcdss-Im too unhealthy


----------



## HellBunny

Cheese string!


----------



## stephx

Roast Chicken x


----------



## TaraxSophia

Just had a snack of banana and peanut butter on toast! Mmmmmm


----------



## Rhio92

Hot chocolate and snicker bar x


----------



## bbyno1

Savoury rice!


----------



## AriannasMama

a brownie.


----------



## Melibu90

Chicken sensations :dohh:


----------



## HellBunny

Chicken burger at red lion pub ;) no drink ha


----------



## Bexxx

I made a pizza thing on some shortcrust pastry that was going out of date :haha:
It was lush though.

About to nom on some popcorn.


----------



## stephx

Chicken burger too :) x


----------



## Samanth

a big chocolate bar


----------



## o.o

Yogurt and cereal


----------



## flower94

A bowl of icecream with peanut butter cookies


----------



## Jellyt

Marmite on toast.


----------



## bbyno1

Hotbread,mars and a cuppa tea for breakfast


----------



## moondrops

Mmmm I love peanut cookies!! I had two slices of takeaway pizza and a bag of chips.. Heaven xx


----------



## bbyno1

Tea and Dairy milk..right now;)


----------



## HellBunny

Doritos with a chilli cheese dip!
I'm craving Salami sooo much, and chocolate! roll on may lol


----------



## bbyno1

Reveals:D


----------



## vinteenage

A slice of onion/olive pizza and a glass of coke.


----------



## o.o

Soybeans


----------



## AriannasMama

strawberry smoothie popsicle by weight watchers. only 60 calories, wooo.


----------



## Melibu90

An actimel for breakfast


----------



## Jellyt

Hakka vegetable noodles. I feel like I'm breathing fire but they were so good!


----------



## mayb_baby

An apple


----------



## HellBunny

Toast


----------



## bbyno1

Weetabix


----------



## daydreamerx

cheeriooos, boring


----------



## Bexxx

Olives.


----------



## bbyno1

Pizza and waffles.


----------



## TaraxSophia

Cheese and grapes! so yummy!


----------



## bbyno1

Areo bubbles:D


----------



## Melibu90

A brownie :)


----------



## bbyno1

Plate of white rice :/


----------



## Rhio92

Fishcake and chips from the chippy :cloud9: I then finished my brother's chips too :lol:


----------



## o.o

an apple.


----------



## lovemybabaa

cheese and tomato sandwich :)


----------



## HellBunny

quavers


----------



## mayb_baby

a few toffee crisp clusters


----------



## Bexxx

Popcorn


----------



## AriannasMama

french toast. yum.


----------



## mayb_baby

vodka


----------



## HellBunny

Snack a jacks salt n vinegar


----------



## 112110

beefy 5 layer burrito nomnomnom!


----------



## Bexxx

Curry from last night.


----------



## mayb_baby

MILs Sunday Roast ate a 1/3 too sick from vodka over lode


----------



## Melibu90

bbq ribs :) my mummys recipe :haha: always makes me feel better


----------



## bbyno1

Cadbury's caramel chocc


----------



## mayb_baby

Rice noodles with veg


----------



## Rhio92

sweet chilli snackajacks :D


----------



## divershona

a kit kat hehe


----------



## bbyno1

Carvery:)


----------



## Jellyt

I had a Mexican bean wrap. Yummy!


----------



## AriannasMama

Cheetos.


----------



## HellBunny

Goblin pudding! :rofl:


----------



## bbyno1

Papa Johns Pizza:D


----------



## Jellyt

Ooh papa johns pizzas are amazing! What did you have?

Marmite on toast.


----------



## lily123

^^Snap! Marmite yummm :)


----------



## mayb_baby

Toast


----------



## bbyno1

Jam on toast:)


----------



## leoniebabey

carrot sticks and tzaziki dip and then fruit :)


----------

